

Non Commercial GPL - Maskawanian

Does anyone know if a BY-NC-SA version of the GPL exists? The closest thing I can find is the Creative Commons version ( http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-sa/3.0/ ). Unfortunately from what I read this is primarily intended for "works of art", not for software.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
wmf
It's hard enough to make money from GPL'ed software; a non-commercial variant
seems redundant.

~~~
Maskawanian
Well that isn't really the point. The point is so that those who want to use
your software commercially would theoretically have to negotiate a different
license with you. It may be self defeating in a way, but it would be nice to
have the option.

~~~
wmf
Just release plenty of FUD about "virality" and the customers will line up for
the commercial license. See MySQL.

